# Help with log split up, please



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

I picked up this stump yesterday and was wandering how to split it up. Do I concentrate on getting the one best piece or do I go with getting the most pieces? This will be only the second time at getting a piece from a log, so I'm not real sure of what I'm doing. I don't know what wood this is so I'm not sure if it's even going to be interesting inside, but then again, we really don't know what's in the package until we start turning. 
I am working on building an articulating hollow snake so is this piece a candidate for a hollow form?
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

It looks like a cedar. If you don't have a chainsaw, use wedges to split it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

IMO I'll think you'll be lucky to get one good piece with all those checks in the end and branches (knots).


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Agree with Rick M! When you see end and side checking/cracking on the outside of a log good chance have internal checks too! Problem with internal checking you do not see they show as you turn. I would use that old rotting, moldy stump to split firewood until fell apart.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Just start splitting & working, if you find it doesn't work what have you lost (an old rotten log)

If all works out good you might have a very spalted chunk of great wood

Good Luck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Now Guys, don't be so mean to that piece of wood. It's a treasure In MY Opinion. That's the stuff I like to turn. Unknown, beat up, dried out and cracked. There's treasure in that thar wood…

Troy, go to youtube, put in Chas Thornhill, and look for his video on the elm bowl he turned. He rough turned to 1" thick, then drilled a bunch of 3/8" holes crossing all the cracks in the bowl. Then he inserted dowels and a couple pieces of aluminum rod.

I liked what he did enough to give it a try. Instead of aluminum, I used copper rod as I have a bunch of it. I also used wood dowesl. Aside from a couple mistakes I made, I was pleased with the results. I'm looking forward to doing it again.

With the proper planning, all wood is usable. It's just a matter of personal taste in what you are willing to work. Remember, if you do turn this wood, it was your decision to do so.. Just covering my butt here, folks.

Here is the one I did. I have a couple better pictures, but they aren't reduced in size yet.










............ Jerry In Tucson)


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice Jerry. I might try that with a cracked mulberry blank.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Beauty or treasure in the eye of the beholder!

Chas Thornhill





That technique will not work on every rotten, cracked piece of wood. Where Chas all ready working with a roughed out bowl Troy not there yet. Some of dowels appear to be random and add no strength to the piece.

Until Troy splits that stump will never know how much wood has to turn a hollow form safely. He would be safer stabilizing whatever hunk of wood ends up with Silmar 41 Clear Polyester Casting Resin, vice dowels.

Silmar 41 Clear Polyester Casting Resin
http://www.uscomposites.com/polyesters.html

People have tried to stabilize rotten & cracked wood with CA glue only to have it come apart while turning.

While clear epoxies like Epoxy 330 Water Clear and West Systems 105 epoxy and 207 clear hardener would be a safer & stronger choice though very expensive. Thus casting resins cost not so out of sight a better choice.

There is a learning curve and other equipment needed to stablizing wood. Looking at the stump photos would not waste my time or money.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Looking at the stump photos would not waste my time or money.


+1 … IMHO, this piece is too far gone. With the rot, checks, and cracks, it would be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

There could be a swan in that ugly duckling. There is only one way to find out. Wedges and a maul will split it along its natural lines, and that is where the beauty is found. Even if you end up with only half the stump left it will be a free treasure and great experience for you. When we come to the edge of light one of two thing will happen. As we step into the darkness, there will be something to stand on, or God will teach us to fly.


----------

